# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Merah - Merah pada Badan Koi

## kundil

Salam kenal suhu - suhu koi semua disini

saya baru join di forum ini, baru tau ada forum koi dan ternyata cukup besar juga ya, hehehe

saya kurang lebih pemain baru di koi, memang dari kecil hobi pelihara ikan tp baru sekarang kesampean lagi



mau tanya sedikit, sejak hari minggu kemarin, saya liat ada 1 ikan saya yang tiba2 ada merah di badan nya, ikan saya tancho showa, dominan putih jadi tiba2 ada merah nya itu langsung keliatan banget, warna merah agak2 gelap kayak merah urat

kira2 penampakan nya seperti ini (saya upload di google drive yah suhu - suhu)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Uv9...ew?usp=sharing


nah setelah saya coba angkat ikan nya, pada bagian yg merah itu terlihat ada kulit yg sedikit terkelupas

mohon bantuan nya suhu - suhu koi disini, kira2 itu penyakit apa ya?

sementara saya berasumsi itu jamur, saya sedang treatment dengan demilin, senin kemarin saya sudah masukan demilin 1 sachet ke dalam kolam, dan filter di stop selama 2 jam
hari ini saya belum treatment apa2, rencana akan pakai demilin lagi di hari ketiga

mohon saran nya suhu - suhu sekalian


terima kasih

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kundil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

